# Puppy has swollen lower eyelid!!



## GSDcalab (Aug 11, 2012)

My 12 week old GSD pup ran into gutter and smacked her head pretty hard. She now has a swollen lower eyelid. I am wondering if I should take her to the vet to have her checked. She is showing no signs of pain. She is still woofing down her food, playing, and acting like a playful puppy. In fact, when it happened, it didn't seem to bother her. She kept on playing (rough) and running around the yard. I called our vet and she asked if there was any drainage in the eye. No. And she recommended that I bring her in if the swelling doesn't go down over the next couple of hours or if I am concerned.

Just wondering what your thoughts are.

Thanks!


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Ouch, these GSD pups play hard!

Perhaps a warm compress would help?

Good thing you called the vet, keep an eye on her like you are. I'm sure the swelling will go down. If it doesn't of course take her in.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

A compress would help, you make one using eyebright (herb) tea...use the tea bag itself...or you can use plain old orange pekoe (tannins)...but eyebright is for eye inflammation...


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

I usually give my dogs a rimadyl when they get injured, rather like us taking a tylenol when we hurt ourselves.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

Yes use Rimadyl for a minor bump.

*Important Safety Information:* RIMADYL is a non-steroidal anti-inflammatory medication available only by prescription through your veterinarian. As with other NSAID-class medications, signs of RIMADYL *intolerance may include appetite loss, vomiting and diarrhea, which could indicate side effects involving the digestive tract, liver or kidneys. Some of these side effects may occur without warning and, in rare situations may be serious, resulting in hospitalization or even death. If these signs occur, discontinue* RIMADYL therapy and consult your veterinarian


Absolutely, in the event of death - discontinue use:thumbup:


----------

